# having trouble Front panel connectors on new mb



## 82DannyB (Oct 5, 2011)

Can someone help me figure out how to put these connectors on this new mb I picked up? It would really help me out because these instructions are confusing me. The motherboard is an Asus M5A78L-M LX. I've uploaded some pics from the instruction manual, which can also be found easily on the web.

I have a 3 pin power LED instead of the 2 which it assumes I have. I just don't know where to put what.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

If you have a standard ATX case the lead for your power switch may have three positions, but it should only have two leads. As long as the leads are in the correct positions to line up to the pins on the connector, you may safely connect it. Pin 10 is not connected to anything.


----------



## 82DannyB (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes, but I don't know the correct way to place the connectors.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Do you mean polarity? The colored wire is usually the positive; the negative is usually white with a coloured stripe. Polarity does not matter with the power and reset switches. Nothing will be damaged if you mount the LED connectors backward; the LED's will simply not light.


----------

